
Food consumption and the actual statistics of cardiovascular diseases - triplesec
http://www.foodandnutritionresearch.net/index.php/fnr/article/view/31694
======
slyrus
Goes well with this morning's eggs and bacon.

------
triplesec
Original title (originally in caps ) :FOOD CONSUMPTION AND THE ACTUAL
STATISTICS OF CARDIOVASCULAR DISEASES: AN EPIDEMIOLOGICAL COMPARISON OF 42
EUROPEAN COUNTRIES

